# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Zaćma-jakie soczewki?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Babcia właśnie się dowiedziała, że musi mieć operację na zaćmę. Waha się jakie soczewki powinna wybrać ponieważ ma również astygmatyzm. Koleżanka powiedziała, że robiąc operację prywatnie może się obyć bez okularów choć nie na początku ale lekarz bardzo wymijajaco odpowiada na pytania i raczej skłania się do stwierdzenia, że mimo operacji i wszczepienia soczewek bedzie musiała nosić jeszcze okulary. Szukamy jakiego dobrego, sprawdzonego źródła.

----------


## Anette

Najlepiej rozmawiać o tym ze specjalistą ale wszystko zależy czyjej opinii szukasz, czy lekarza z NFZ czy osoby, która doświadczyła tego na własnej skórze czy też zbierasz opinie z różnych źródeł żeby je porównać...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

http://www.leczeniezacmy.pl Tutaj masz dużo informacji o soczewkach i ich wyborze. Polecam bardzo profesjonalna strona. Można też skontaktować się z lekarzem specjalistą, który odpowie na każde Twoje pytania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przeglądałem tę stronę www.leczeniezacmy.pl - faktycznie mnóstwo rzetelnych informacji, zresztą nie tylko o soczewkach. Dzięki za linka, polecam.

----------


## Głest

Polecam lekturę odzyskajwzrok.pl (podana strona nie istnieje), gdzie ja znalazłem wiele potrzebnych sobie (bardziej babci) informacji, których niestety nie uzyskała ona od lekarza. Ja rozumiem, że NFZ nie zrefunduje tych najlepszych soczewek, ale można przynajmniej powiedzieć człowiekowi, że jest alternatywa. Sądzę, że wysiłkiem rodziny warto poczekać jeszcze trochę i uzbierać na wszczepienie soczewek, gdzie niepotrzebne będą okulary niczym denka od butelek i nie będzie efektów ubocznych, o jakich uprzedzał lekarz (takie przebłyski, flary etc. jak się kieruje kamerę na słonce, to podobnie jest po takich gorszych soczewkach)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie prawdopodobnie też czeka operacja, także troszkę orientuje się w temacie. Faktycznie są soczewki po których nie potrzeba później okularów (nawet do czytania), są i takie które świetnie korygują astygmatyzm. Ale faktycznie kwestia fachowców i wyboru miejsca operacji. Jeśli chodzi o źródło mojej wiedzy -okolaser.com.pl --> zaćma, tam też wybieram się niedługo na konsultacje z dr Szaflikiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I jak ta wizyta? Możesz napisać co Ci poradził lekarz?

----------


## leczeniezacmy

Masz problem z zaćmą - nie czekaj latami w polskiej kolejce – masz wyjście:

  - dzięki Dyrektywie 2011/24/UE o Leczeniu Transgranicznym możesz w Czeskiej Republice mieć zabieg w przeciągu dwóch tygodni a NFZ zwróci Ci poniesione wydatki praktycznie w całości;
  - faktyczny koszt jaki ponosisz to dojazd do kliniki;
  - wystarczy skierowanie od polskiego lekarza na zabieg.

Współpracujemy z klinikami w Czeskiej Republice, jednymi z najlepszych w Europie.
Oferujemy pilotowanie pacjenta podczas całego pobytu w Czechach, bez dodatkowych kosztów.
Zapewniamy dokumentację po polsku niezbędną do refundacji kosztów przez NFZ.

Chcesz poznać szczegóły napisz: poczta@zacma.waw.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak ta wizyta? Możesz napisać co Ci poradził lekarz?


Pytasz o wizytę sprzed kilku lat?  :Big Grin:  Aż takie kolejki są teraz na NFZ?! O, mamo, dobrze, że z okulisty korzystam w prywatnej lecznicy Alfa-Lek. Jakbym miała czekać kilka lat na głupie badanie przy doborze soczewek to bym chyba zwariowała.

----------


## Optilux_pl

Czasem zdarzają się też takie przypadki gdzie na wizytę czekało się kilka lat i to absolutnie nie są żarty. Po prostu nie każdego stać na wizyty w prywatnych gabinetach okulistycznych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy po operacji zaćmy muszę znowu nosić okulary? Jest na to jakiś sposób?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety taka jest prawda... czasami czeka się bardzo długo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiem, że teraz zaćmę się da wyleczyć laserem femtosekundowym, która jest na pewno bardziej precyzyjna, słyszeliście coś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak, z tego co wiem to zajmują się tym lekarze z Okolasera. Nie w każdej klinice zrobią Ci taki zabieg, ale ponoć bardzo skuteczna metoda, znajoma miała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A koszt takiego zabiegu? I ewentualnie jakieś dodatkowe?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To zależy od metody zaczynają się od 4500 tyś. Warto przejrzec stronę okolaser

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

25 listopada 2015 przeszedłem zabieg zaćmy w ostrawskim Centrum Okulistycznym AGEL, personel medyczny oraz obsługa polskojęzycznej konsultantki był na najwyższym poziomie. Amerykański Alcon - soczewki najwyższej jakości z filtrami UV i światła niebieskiego (to w Zlinie dopłatą) ... miałem go za cenę bazową 2500 zł ! Zabieg jest refundowany na NFZ, polecam - czas oczekiwania na zabieg wyniósł 10 dni. W klinice spędziłem niecałe 4h i wyszedłem bez konieczności pozostawania na obserwacji jak w Polsce.
Jeżeli szukasz szybkiej operacji zaćmy w Czechach, polecam wszystkim zabieg w Centrum okulistyczne Agel v Ostrawie.

----------


## Optilux_pl

I jak zabieg,czy doszedł do skutku czy też w dalszym ciągu oczekujesz? Jeżeli watek jest aktualny to podaj szczegóły,z naszej strony możesz liczyć na pomoc w kwestii doboru odpowiednich soczewek.

----------


## menffiza

Trudno jednoznacznie odpowiedzieć na to pytanie. Takie szczegółowe diagnozy moze postawić tylko okulista. Moja babcia miała dwie operacje na zaćmę w lecznicy Mega Lens (każde oko osobno) i nie nosi teraz okularów. Wzrok jej się znacznie poprawil. Z tego co mówila, to przede wszystkim widzi wszystko wyrażniej bo przedtem postacie czy napisy były bardzo rozmazane. Twoja babcia też musi iść do okulisty na badania i wtedy lekarz powie, jakie będą dalsze kroki.

----------


## Optilux_pl

W dalszym ciągu czekamy na odpowiedź autorki tematu,jesteśmy ciekawi co i jak z zabiegiem,bo faktycznie nie zawsze istnieje potem konieczność noszenia okularów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój tata leczył zaćmę w Czechach. Cała organizacja wyjazdu i leczenie trwało nie dłużej, niż miesiąc. Profesjonalna obsługa, polskojęzyczna kadra na miejscu. Ta firma nazywa się Medipe Clinic. Zapłaciliśmy 995 zł za soczewkę jednoogniskową. W cenie była organizacja transportu, opieka i stały kontakt z ich strony, zabieg. Sami też pozyskali refundację na NFZ. Polecam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak, teraz spokojnie można jechać do Czech, wiem, że w Ostrawie jest klinika Lexum, do której są wyjazdy (z pełną opieką i możliwością zabrania ze sobą opiekuna).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A gdzieś w stolicy można znaleźć dobrą klinikę, w której zajmują się problemami związanymi z zaćmą? Gdzie można zrobić wszystkie badania i się skonsultować? Zależy mi naprawdę na dobrym specjaliście.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli chcesz iść prywatnie, to jednym z lepszych specjalistów jest prof. Jacek Szaflik. Na stronie klinki Okolaser znajdziesz informację, że ma największe w Polsce doświadczenie w operacjach zaćmy laserem femtosekundowym. Wykonuje operacje zaćmy z zastosowaniem nowoczesnych soczewek torycznych i multifokalnych. Wydaje mi się, że Okolaser to najlepsze miejsce, gdzie możesz się skonsultować w kwestii zaćmy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki za info :Smile:  A długo się czeka na wizytę? Zależy mia na czasie, a jak rozumiem taki lekarz pewnie ma kolejki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja polecam firmę Medipe Clinic - zajmują się organizacją zabiegów na NFZ w Czechach oraz profesjonalnym doradztwem w zakresie leczenia zaćmy. W Czechach współpracują z renomowanymi klinikami. Koszt 995 zł obejmuje transport z Polski do Czech i z powrotem, tłumaczenie dokumentów, polskojęzyczną opiekę i soczewkę. Na ich stronie internetowej jest dużo informacji na temat zaćmy i jej leczenia.

----------


## Fiszka

a ktoś z Was słyszał o takiej opcji wyjazdowej do Czech? wiem ze w Lexum w Ostrawie robią, wyjazd z Krakowa, opiekują się Tobą na miejscu, robią zabie i powrót.../przynajmniej sie w kolejkach nie czeka. mozna szybko i sprawnie operację zrobić...a i pomagają odzyskać refundację z NFZ. moim zdaniem świetne rozwiązanie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wszystko spoko, dobra opcja, ale ja np. Jestem z Poznania i ciężko mi dojechać do Krakowa czy nawet do Czech, a na operacje trzeba czekac 2 lata...

----------


## kondziorrre

Mi powiedzieli, że w ogóle nie wolno nosić soczewek. Poczytaj informacje medyczne na medical progress. Niejednokrotnie można uzyskać wiele istotnych informacji ze sprawdzonego źródła.

----------


## julka4

> Wszystko spoko, dobra opcja, ale ja np. Jestem z Poznania i ciężko mi dojechać do Krakowa czy nawet do Czech, a na operacje trzeba czekac 2 lata...


Z Poznania też są wyjazdy organizowane do Berlina do kliniki Optegra. Też kosztuje wyjazd 499 zł, za operacje zwraca NFZ hajs, więc nie ma się co martwić. Zajrzyj na zacma.cz. Nie będzxiesz czekac dwa lata a dwa tygodnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

o to, że w Berlinie można to nie wiedziałam...i to jest na tych samych zasadach co te wyjazdy z Krkowa do Czech? normalna refundacja, opieka medyczna itp? bo chciałabym mieć już wszystko w "pakiecie" - tak, że jadę i się nie martwię papierami

----------


## Olek

Moja babcia z kolei zdecydowała się na leczenie zaćmy w Czechach. Skorzystała z usług kliniki Alfa Vision ze Skoczowa. Bardzo jej pomogli zarówno przy załatwianiu formalności, jak również zabiegu. Wszystko obyło się bez komplikacji. Podwieźli ją busikiem do kliniki przy granicy i tam była poddana zabiegowi. Niemal natychmiast odzyskała sprawność widzenia...

----------


## śnieżka

no wlasnie moim zdaniem czy do Berlina czy do Ostrawy - super że jest taka opcja operacji! i nie trzeba czekać mega długo...latami. I wszystko jest dobrze zorganizowane za stosunkowo niewielkie pieniadze! Moim zdaniem Optegra doskonale w tej kwestii działa!

----------


## celinaPi

to samo u nas wygląda jak wyjeżdża się z krakowa do Czech  do kliniki Lexumw Ostravie, tez w ramach dyrektywy transgranicznej. 499 zł taki koszt my ponosimy za transport , za miejsce dla osoby towarzyszącej z nami ( , natomiast reszte pieniędzy za operacje zwraca nam NFZ ) Poza tym nikt tak nie gwarantuje tutaj pełnej opieki medycznej. W ramach współpracy dwóch klinik z krakowa i Lexum w Ostravie , każdy pacjent objęty jest pełną opieką medyczną, począwszy od pełnej kwalifikacji do zabiegu, poprzez transport do Lexum w Ostravie i zabieg usunięcia zaćmy, a kończąc  opiece po zabiegu w polskiej klinice optegra  w Krakowie. ( w optegrze przed zabiegiem najpierw przechodzimy kwalifikacje do zabiegu )

----------


## Paullia

o no własnie słyszałam o tym rozwiązaniu Lexum, czytałam na zacma.cz i sama zastanawiam sie czy moja mame nie wysłać...coraz gorzej widzi a operacje w PL ma wyznaczoną (uwga!) na za 5 lat. no więc wiadomo, że szukam innych opcji. a ta wydaje się rozsądna!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w Krakowie jest dobry specjalista w tym zakresie, dr Marek Hanarz, przyjmuje w Oko Akcent na Kalwaryjskiej, posiada profesjonalny sprzet, ogólnie jest bardzo dobry

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ktoś tu pytał, czy zabieg w Berlinie odbywa się na tej samej zasadzie, co w Ostrawie - tak  :Wink:  zasady pozostają bez zmian, dowożą, odwożą, masz pełną opiekę lekarską, personel PL, nooo ogólnie wszystko tak, jak w Czechach, tylko miejsce inne  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hanna58

Zaćma to uciążliwy problem, jak miałam na lewym oku, traciłam wręcz równowagę. Nie widziałam tak wyraźnie i ostro, jak kiedyś. Ludziom się wydaje, że widzi się coraz słabiej z wiekiem. Ale przez zaćmę można całkiem stracić wzrok! Nie warto czekać, naprawdę. A tym bardziej nie warto czekać w Polsce (a tu są kolejki czasem po kilka lat). W Czechach jest możliwość wyleczenia zaćmy na NFZ, a powstają firmy, które organizują cały wyjazd na zabieg w Czechach już w kilkanaście dni. Ja akurat skorzystałam z Medipe Clinic.

----------


## Jane

na zaćmę masz tzw soczewkę wewnątrzgałkową, poza tym potem się wybiera albo soczewke podstawową albo zaawansowana . jakoś tak to było . Ja również byłam w ostravie z babcią na zabiegu w klinice lexum . Najpierw badania kwalifikacyjne w klinice optegra w krakowie ,a potem wyjazd w ciagu jakichs 2-3 tygodni na zabieg  . sam wyjazd , potem zaieg i powrót odbywa się tego samego dnia  :Wink:  otem po przyjeździe w ramach dyrektywy transgranicznej NFZ jest zobowiazny do zwrotu kosztów za zabieg  :Wink: wszytsko przygotowane jak nalezy  :Wink: jak i wykonane .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

499zł? to bardzo tanio! o Czechach też czytałam, nawet byłam chyba kiedyś na tej stronie zacma.cz. Ale że w Berlinie też można zrobić, to nie wiedziałam. Super, ostatnio w rodzinie dużo mówimy o tym temacie, szukamy czegoś dla babci, bo czekając na zabieg w Polsce chyba się nigdy nie doczekamy...

----------


## wejha

fakt, taka cena to nie jest dużo za operację wzroku. a przynajmniej nie trzeba będzie się martwić ze długo się czeka w polsce na zabieg. Moim zdaniem warto, całkiem dużo jest informacji na zacma.cz...generalnie jestem bardzo zadowolona z takich możliwości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 499zł? to bardzo tanio! o Czechach też czytałam, nawet byłam chyba kiedyś na tej stronie zacma.cz. Ale że w Berlinie też można zrobić, to nie wiedziałam. Super, ostatnio w rodzinie dużo mówimy o tym temacie, szukamy czegoś dla babci, bo czekając na zabieg w Polsce chyba się nigdy nie doczekamy...


A przepraszam, jak to z tym Berlinem jest? Też zwraca koszta NFZ? Tak się składa że jestem z okolic Szczecina więc do Czech kawałek drogi a do niemiec rzut beretem. Kto takie wyjazd do Berlina organizuje i skąd? Będę wdzięczny za każdą informację

----------


## Kollo

tak, też jest zwrot. także dla Ciebie to prawie po drodze. Optegra w polsce tym się zajmuje!

----------


## Elwira83

Ja mogę tylko powiedzieć jak wygląda wyjazd z krakowa do Czech do Lexum w Ostravie , bo tam własnie wyjazdy są organizowane  przez klinike okulistyczną  Optegra . I z tego co czytałam to warto tam podjąć operacje , ponieważ  sam prezes kliniki Optegra pan Jarosław Pawliński ,  poddał się zabiegowi  usuniecia zaćmy w ramach dyrektywy transgranicznej  w Lexum w Czechach .Skoro  pan prezes się nie bał to my też nie powinniśmy  :Wink: poza tym zwrot kasy z nfz , i krótki czas oczekiwania na zabieg  :Wink:  jest ogromnym atutem  :Wink:

----------


## Olek

Ja tam mam zaufanie tylko do AlfaVision, bo naprawdę moja baice tam byla i jeszcze namówiła koleżankę i w żadnym wypadku nie bylo jakichkolwiek komplikacji...

----------


## Olek

A moja babcia korzystała z kliniki alfaVision ze Skoczowa, gdzie miała badania wstępne, a potem odesłali ją do Stonavy. Wszystko poszło bardzo sprawnie. Jakby ktoś potrzebował, podaję linka: alfavision-zacma.pl/o-nas/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też słyszałem o tych wyjazdach z Krakowa do Lexum w Czechach. Podobno prawie cały koszt finansuje NFZ nam pozostaje tak naprawde opłacić transport. Z tego co mi wiadomo jest też możliwość wyboru jaką sie chce soczewkę!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej ja też słyszałam o tym wyjeździe do Czech do Lexum. Moja babcia się trochę boi tego wyjazdu, zabiegu w Czechach. Ale powiedziałam jej, że prezes Optegry też miał ten zabieg w Czechach i się trochę uspokoiła, że jest sprawdzona klinika  :Smile:  Dam Wam znać jak będziemy po zabiegu. Na razie musimy się wybrać na rozmowę do kliniki we Wrocławiu i jak będzie ok, to jedziemy!  :Smile:  Trzymajcie kciuki za nas!

----------


## Ttlebong926

Super-Duper blog! I am loving it!! Will be back later to read some more. I am bookmarking your feeds also

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej ten wyjazd o którym piszecie, to naprawdę tak działa? Że się jedzie do kliniki Lexum i wszystkie formalnośc i załatwiają i zabieg jest za darmo? Ja słyszałam o tym prezesie Optegry, że miał też ten zabieg i tak mnie to zaciekawiło. Muszę to podsunąć mojemu tacie, że zamiast czekac w kolejce w Polsce, to możemy pojechać do Ostrawy.  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany1

> Hej ten wyjazd o którym piszecie, to naprawdę tak działa? Że się jedzie do kliniki Lexum i wszystkie formalnośc i załatwiają i zabieg jest za darmo? Ja słyszałam o tym prezesie Optegry, że miał też ten zabieg i tak mnie to zaciekawiło. Muszę to podsunąć mojemu tacie, że zamiast czekac w kolejce w Polsce, to możemy pojechać do Ostrawy.


koniecznie podsuń tacie ten pomysł, moja ciocia miała zabieg właśnie w Ostrawie i wszystko przebiegło dobrze, w Czechach  była normalnie polska opieka medyczna i co najważniejsze nie trzeba się bawić z całą tą papierologią... a o prezesie Optegry też słyszałam, także jakby tato się bał to możesz go tym uspokoić  :Wink:

----------


## parafa

ja nie wierzę, że na takie zabiegi trzeba jeździć aż za granicę, w polsce też jest wielu bardzo dobrych okulistów którzy spokojnie mogliby Cię zoperowac, po co odrazu jeżdzić za granicę, cudze chwalicie - swego nie znacie jak to mówią.

----------


## Myszeczka78

Parafa ja też na początku myślałam, że nie ma sensu jechać do Czech. Przeciez w Polsce są specjaliści... Ale czas oczekiwania w kolejce jest straszny. Po co ma się tyle czekać? Mój tato był załamamny jak mu w Polsce wyznaczyli termin. W Lexum są tak samo specjaliści, wszystko jest pięknie załatwiane, wyjazd zorganizowany. Tez słyszleiśmy o tym prezesie Optegry, że miał zabieg w Czechach, więc chyba nie ma sie czego bać.

----------


## koszyczka

> ja nie wierzę, że na takie zabiegi trzeba jeździć aż za granicę, w polsce też jest wielu bardzo dobrych okulistów którzy spokojnie mogliby Cię zoperowac, po co odrazu jeżdzić za granicę, cudze chwalicie - swego nie znacie jak to mówią.


oczywiście, przecież nikt nie mówi, że w Polsce nie mamy specjalistów... tylko chodzi o te gigantyczne kolejki na nfz... a prywantnie isć do kliniki to też nie każdego stać, bo to nie są małe pieniądze... dlatego nie dziwię się, że ludzie jeżdzą do Lexum w Ostrawie, bo za 499 zł masz przejazd i nie martwisz się o załatwianie formalności z NFZ po zabiegu. Nawet czytałam, że prezes Optegry miał tam zabieg, więc wiele ludzi wybiera takie rozwiązanie. Ja się nie dziwię, w końcu płacimy składki to nie ma co wydawać kilku tysięcy na taki zabieg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli można zrobić szybciej zabieg i nie płacić milionów, to dlaczego nie? Jeżeli zabieg masz za free, jedynie płacisz za przejazd 499 zł to chyba to jest mega dobra okazja. Jeszcze formalności załatwiają za Ciebie. A specjaliści chyba musza być tez bardzo dobrzy, skoro jak piszecie prezes Optegry też miał zabieg w tym Lexum. Płacimy składki, więc dobrze, że w końcu jest taka możliwość. Namawiałam na ten wyjazd do Czech moją mamę i się zgodziła, bo ileż można czekać w kolejce...

----------


## Szelka

no wlasnie ja dopiero co się dowiedziałam o takiej możliwości i szczerze mówiąc jestem bardzo zadowolona że jest taka możliwość zrobienia operacji za granicą. i to tak blisko. czytałam o tym na zacma.cz i na bardzo racjonalnie taka opcja wygląda!

----------


## Strefa-Soczewek

Operacja zagranicą swoja drogą, natomiast tutaj mowa o wyborze odpowiednich soczewek w przypadku zaćmy, czy udało się w końcu je dopasować? Jeżeli wątek jest aktualny to koniecznie daj znać na forum, będziemy czekać na Twoją odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak zauważyłam, że sporo osób jeździ za granicę na operacje, głównie do Czech. Szczerze nie do końca to rozumiem, bo przecież w Polsce też mamy wielu znakomitych specjalistów, jak np. dr Iwona Szendzielorz - właścicielka kliniki Centredelavision. Jest świetna w tym temacie i myślę, że zamiast się tłuc, gdzieś po Czechach można spokojnie wybrać się do niej na operację zaćmy.

----------


## parafa

Ja trafiłam do dr Marka Ćwirko ze Spektrum, świetny specjalista, sam operował swoje dziecko w tej klinice, więc to znakomita rekomendacja. Warto szukać odpowedniej kliniki ale biorąc pod uwagę to jakiej klasy specjaliści przyjmują w klinice.

----------


## Strefa-Soczewek

I jak kwestia soczewek, udało się dopasować te odpowiednie czy w dalszym ciągu poszukujesz? Cały czas czekamy na Twoją odpowiedź i służymy pomocą jeżeli oczywiście wątek jest nadal aktualny.

----------


## ellagrall

Moja mama chorowała na zaćmę, ale 3 miesiące temu przeprowadzono u niej operację i teraz widzi całkiem dobrze. Zabieg przechodziła w Centre de la Vision w Krakowie i naprawdę nie możemy narzekać na tę klinikę. Świetni lekarze, przyjazna atmosfera to nas przekonało do tej kliniki i mama faktycznie była świetnie zaopiekowana.  Tam od razu doradzili jej wszystko na temat soczewek okularów, niestety soczewek nie mogła  :Frown:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nicolla

Moja babcia z dziadkiem się wybierają do Lexum właśniena zabieg. Podsunęła im ten pomysł znajoma lekarka. Jak powiedzieli, że mają zabieg w Polsce dopiero za prawie 3 lata to od razu zaczęłiśmy szukać jakiegoś sposobu, aby zrobić zabieg szybciej i lekarka podpowiedziała nam zabiegi w Czechach. Trochę się dziadkowie boją zabiegu, ale po przeczytaniu tych wszystkich waszych opinii wiem, że będzie wszystko ok  :Smile:

----------


## gwiazdeczka88

Tak czytam te niektóre komentarze . I powiem Wam szczerze ,ze moja mama zapłaciła znacznie mniej , mając zabieg przeprowadzany w klinice lexum w czechach w ramach dyrektywy transgranicznej . w sumie koszt jaki tak na prawde poniosła to dokłądnie 499 zł , w który wliczał się transport w obie strony , opieka medyczna , której żadna inna klinika takiej nie zapewniała . Tutaj pacjent jest objęty pełną opieką od momentu wyjazdu , przez transport  w obie strony ,po zabiegu ,aż po badania końcowe w klinice okulistycznej krakowie

----------


## Strefa-Soczewek

To już któryś komentarz z rzędu odnośnie ceny 499zl w zamian za zabieg, ale ważniejsze moim zdaniem jest to aby zabieg wykonany był w pełni profesjonalnie oraz aby zapewnił nam dobre efekty. Sama cena czy bezie 200zł mniej czy więcej nie robi tutaj aż takiej różnicy.

----------


## Katarzynka156

wiesz  , za 200 zł nikt Ci zaćmu nie zoperuje , więc uwazam z,ę troche złe porównanie i tyle . Co  do samej operacji , to tak , zgadza się , w Lexum w ostravie przeprowadzanesa zabiegi w ramach dyrektywy . NFZ potem ma obowiazek zwrócić pieniądze oczywiscie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cieszę się, że poruszyliście temat wyjazdów do Czech. Moja babcia będzie miała zabieg w Lexum w Ostrawie i trochę się boi. Ale widzę same dobre opinie, więc nie ma czym się martwić. O wiele szybciej będzie miała zabieg w Czechach niż w Poslce. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Ajja

nie powinna sie obawiać - to jest sprawdzona metoda, wygodny wyjazd, moim zdaniem bezpiecznie. a będziesz jechać z babcią? no bo Lexum takie coś umożliwia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czechy to jeden wielki spam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tutaj bardzo ciekawe informacje ludzi po operacji zaćmy na temat skutków ubocznych zastosowania soczewek patient.info/forums/discuss/eyesight-issues-after-cataract-surgery-301418

----------


## Only

ja robiłam zabieg w Lexum w Ostravie - powiem wam że na lepszą rzecz nie mogłam się zdecydować! to jest superowa opcja - polecam

----------


## Sabix

Moja babcia miała zabieg w Lexum i mogę polecić zarówno tę klinikę w Czechach jak i klinike w Polsce Optegrę, która wszystko zorganizowała. Profesjonalna opieka, wszystko było tak jak powiedzieli na spotkaniu kwalifikującym. Warto ułatwić sobie życie i nie czekać latami w kolejce w Polsce.

----------


## Gabriela3105

Mój dziadek z kolei miał zabieg w berlinie w Optegrze   :Wink:  Najpierw przeszedł badania kwalifikacyjne w Optegrze w Polsce . Potem po 3 tygodniach pojechał na zabieg , a ja razem z nim . Miał zapewnioną pełną opieke medyczna praktycznie od samych badań kwalifikacyjncych , pote przez transport , przed i po zabiegu , oraz w drodze powrotnej po same badania końcowe w optegrze w Polsce

----------


## aleczka856

Apropo Optegry to wejdźcie sobie na groupona tej kliniki  :Wink:  Dla Fajne promocje tam sa  :Wink:  wiec jak ktoś chce mieć jakis zabieg na oczy to jest to bardzo dobra opcja

----------


## oftex

Oftex to Klinika okulistyczna wykonująca zabiegi usunięcia zaćmy w Czechach w ramach dyrektywy transgranicznej. Pozwala to polskim Pacjentom na wykonanie operacji zaćmy bez oczekiwania w kolejkach, ze zwrotem środków z NFZ (refundacja z Narodowego Funduszu Zdrowia).
oftex-opole.pl

----------


## Olek

Moja babcia robiła zabieg w Czechach, a konkretnie w tym szpitalu: AlfaVision w Skoczowie i wybrała soczewki ponadstandardowe. I jest bardzo zadowolona. Zarówno z zabiegu, jak i szpitala.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja kupowałam takie soczewki w porozumieniu z moim okulista i w opdowiednim salonie optycznym. Najbardziej odpowiada mi salon optycznym w Ceramiczna 20 na Tarchominie.

----------


## Vivvi

a ja słyszałam że w Czechach to Lexum robi, w Ostrawie. I w Berlinie wiec w sumie to mają dwie lokalizacjie. i w sumie dobrze ze są takie rozwiązania na rynku.

----------


## Mikserka

przy zaćmie dostaje sie soczewki albo jednoogniskowe albo zaawansowane . Moja mama własnie jak miałam zabieg na zaćmę w Berlinie w Optegrze , to dostała soczewkę zaawansowaną . Więc lepiej niż jakby się zdecydowała na zabieg z nfz .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A moja babcia korzystała z kliniki alfaVision ze Skoczowa, gdzie miała badania wstępne, a potem odesłali ją do Stonavy. Wszystko poszło bardzo sprawnie. Jakby ktoś potrzebował, podaję linka: alfavision-zacma.pl/o-nas/


Raz można reklamę zarzucić ale nie trzy rzy. właśnie przez to chamstwo spowodowałeś, że ojca zawiozę gdzie indziej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanykamil

> przy zaćmie dostaje sie soczewki albo jednoogniskowe albo zaawansowane . Moja mama własnie jak miałam zabieg na zaćmę w Berlinie w Optegrze , to dostała soczewkę zaawansowaną . Więc lepiej niż jakby się zdecydowała na zabieg z nfz .


Moja mama dostała taki termin na NFZ, że szukamy czegoś za granicą, blisko mamyy do Czech, więc w grę wchodzi Ostrava i Lexum. Choć mama boi się jechać za granicę... Całe szczęście mogę z nią jechać jako osoba towarzysząca, super rozwiązanie, bo wiadomo, że starsi ludzie boją się takich wyjazdów a z rodziną zawsze raźniej.  :Wink:

----------


## AliceInChains

tak tylko trzeba się teraz spieszyć  :Wink:  niestety . Ja tez  będę miala wizyte kwalifikacyjna w optegrze a potem wyjezdzam do Lexum wlasnie i czekam 14 dni   :Wink:  A dlatego trzeba sie spieszyc bo sa zmiany w sluzbie zdrowia . potem pod koniec czerwca by miec zabieg w krotkim terminie milabym go juz pełnoplatny :/

----------


## Tammka

no wlasnie słyszałam o tym co mają zrobić i szczerze mówiąc szkoda wielka....teraz to ostatnia szansa żeby to zrobić w nie tak duzych kosztach i w niedalekim czasie!

----------


## patinka

dlatego ja jak tylko usłyszałam o tym to zdecydowałam sie zapisać moja mamę na konsultację. przeszła ją pomyślnie i czekamy teraz na wyjazd...i on będzie za 2 tygodnie! jestem bardzo zadowolona że w końcu się zdecydowałam!

----------


## smile1

Jeśli chodzi o mnie to ja postawiłam na soczewki toryczne. Wybrałam je, bo jestem astygmatykiem i dzięki temu mogłam skorygować tą wadę wzroku. Opłacało się, bo nie dość, że wyleczyłam się z jednej choroby, to w dodatku skorygowałam drugą  :Big Grin: 

Gdyby ktoś szukał dobrego szpitala, a mieszkał by w Skoczowie lub okolicach, to polecam AlfaVision. Naprawdę świetni specjaliści, a w dodatku są bardzo pomocni.

----------


## VisaBell

Szkoda ,ze tak zrobili z tymi zmianami . Ma być jakas sieć szpitali , jakis tam projekt . Mój tata jest po zabiegu w Lexum w Ostravie już  jakieś pół roku . A o tych zmianach się dowiedziałam przez przypadek . Powiem szczerze ,ze współczuje , bo ogólnie osoby które teraz będą chciały mieć szybciej zabieg , to będzie juz tylko pełnopłatny . Tata dostał zwrot z NFZ po 2 miesiącach  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mamie też udało się mieć w Lexum w Czechach operację. Wszystko poszło super. 1 dzień (w tym droga z Krakowa i z powrotem). Wszsytko zapewnione na NFZ. Warto korzystać bo u nas w Polsce to kolejki są straszne.

----------


## alealeala

Moja mama miała miesiąc temu zabieg we Wrocławiu w Spektrum. Bardzo dobra klinika ze świetnymi specjalistami. Jakby chciała czekać na refundacje z nfz to pewnie kilka lat by to trwało.

----------


## IssyMiyaki

Ale teraz jeśli chodzi o Optegre to jest możliwość zoperowania zaćmy bez czekania w kolejce za O zł i jeszcze oprócz tego dostaje się bon na 50 zł  :Wink:

----------


## Janka

Super opcja - myślę ze warto się zainteresować. Nawet nie chce mi się wierzyć że 0 zł. Ale tak czy siak jest to mega szansa na odzyskanie zdrowego wzroku!

----------


## Nonkka

To nie jest ściema. Mama miała właśnie w Czechach w Lexum operację zaćmy, wszystko było załatwiane u Was w Krakowie przez Optegre. 0 zł a ten bon to nie jest pieniężny, tylko po prostu ma się wizytę kontrolną po operacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odnośnie operacji zaćmy w Ostrawie chetnie podam szczegóĺy 608313337

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odnośnie operacji zaćmy w Ostrawie chetnie podam szczegóĺy 608313337 lub prosze pisać na :
czechyoperacjaoka@seznam.cz        pozdrawiam Piotr

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odnośnie operacji zaćmy w Ostrawie prosze pisać na  czechyoperacjaoka@seznam.cz  lub chetnie podam szczegóĺy 608313337   pozdrawiam  Piotr

----------


## coldplay

Przy zaćmie w Polsce w Optegrze wszczepia się soczewke jednoogniskową sferyczna . Oczywiście zabieg jest przeprowadzany laserowo  :Wink:  W sumie zapłaciła 1999 zł dokładnie . A ja płaciłam , bo chciałam by babcia nie czekała długo .Zabieg był bardzo krótki . Przynajmniej nie grozi już jej ślepota jednego oka .Bo to w jednym oku miała zaćmę .

----------


## Salonoptyczny-Gdansk

Witam Wszystkich Użytkowników na forum. Akurat jeżeli chodzi o dobór odpowiednich soczewek, to możemy doradzić oraz pomóc, ponieważ zajmujemy się tym na co dzień, jeśli ktoś jest z Trójmiasta to zapraszamy  :Smile:

----------


## Kondzi

Ja wlasnie słyszałam o tych operacjach w Czechach w Ostrawie. I generalnie jest to atrakcyjna opcja bo szybko i sprawnie można sobie wyleczyć zaćmę.

----------


## Dikofka

Tak, to jest dobre rozwiązanie jeżeli szybko chcesz mieć operację na zaćmę. Bo czeka się krótko na zabieg,wszystko jest przeprowadzane pod dobrą opieką no i to jest Optegra więc dobra klinika. A w Polsce na NFZ można czekać i czekać na zabieg....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a slyszeliscie ze w Optegrze w Krakowie teraz prywatnei mozna zoperowac zacme za jedyne 1999zł? warto skorzystac, bo cena jest naprawde niska

----------


## elzbieta56

No w taki sposób moja mama została zoperowana własnie w Optegrze za 1999 zł . Na dobrą sprawę jest to najlepsza oferta ze wszystkich jakie są na rynku

----------


## Akki

Optegra jak widać daje radę - tez zwróciłam uwagę na wyjazd do Lexum do Ostrawy - niezła alternatywa na czekanie w kolejce na NFZ..... ale myślę ze warto to przemyśleć. w końcu po takiej operacji można zacząć normalnei żyć!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Teraz krakowska Opterga ma dobrą cene, wykonują operację zaćmy  za 1999 zł u nas w PL i bez kolejek, moim zdaniem warto skorzystać poko jest taka cena.

----------


## Optyk.Lublin_pl

Akurat zanim zdecydujemy się na operację zaćmy należy wybrać odpowiednią klinikę, bo to moim zdaniem najbardziej istotna kwestia. Powyżej są opinie, natomiast zawsze lepiej jest udać się na miejsce i sprawdzić samemu jak to wszystko wygląda.

----------


## Kinga Baranowska

w listopadzie byłam w lexum z moją mamą . Faktycznie , krótki czas oczekiwania na operacje , do tego jest za 0 zł  :Wink:  Bardzo dużym plusem jest też bon za 50 zł  :Wink:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## Eneja

no i to jest doskonała wiadomość! myślę ze takie kliniki wychodzą na przeciw pacjentom, coraz częściej chorującym na zaćmę. I szczerze mówiąc sama będę korzystać z ich usług!

----------


## Weronika Gładysz

Zaćma to jest nic ciekawego:/ Babcia miała teraz w połowie lutego zabieg na zaćmę i wygląda to tak ,ze nie potrzebuje wgl już okularów co jest bardzo fajne  :Wink:  Zabieg miała za 0 zł w Lexum w Ostravie  :Wink:  również dostała bon na kwotę 50 zł na wizytę kontrolną .

----------


## MrHilary-Sklep

Zaćma nie jest niczym przyjemnym, ale można sobie z nią poradzić oczywiście po przez zabieg i leczenie. Podstawą jest wybór dobrej kliniki oraz okulisty.

----------


## laura78

Jak wyjedziesz do Czech, to możesz dopłacić za zabieg wszczepienia określonej soczewki ale generalnie najlepsza jest ZEISS albo ALCON. Wejdź na stronę kliniki PROVISUS w czeskim Cieszynie, a zapiszesz się na jednodniowy zabieg usunięcia zabieg w ramach NFZ.

----------


## eurojackpot

Normalnie jest wszczepiana soczewka sferyczna jednoogniskowa. Tak jest przynajmniej w Optegrze podczas zabiegu, za który płacisz  1999 zł . Z ofert jak się ktos tak porozgląda , to ta oferta jest w zasadzie najlepsza :Wink:

----------


## janeknowak11

Potwierdzam, wybór leczenia w czechahc jets najlepszy. Moja historia z zaćmą jets długa. Po drasztycznym pogorszeniu widzenia i wiadomosci, ze to jest zaćma nieco sie załamałem. Wizja rocznego oczekiwania na zabieg też nie pomagał. W końu polecono mi wyjazd do czech (padło na One Day Clinic) i teraz myśle, że moje obawy były śmieszne. Zabieg usunięcia zacmy nie jest skomplikowany, okazuje się nawet ze nie musi byc drogi (placówka załatwiła mi refundację). Jezeli ktoś z was boryka się z podobnym probloemem, lub chce pomóc bliskiej osobie, to zachecam do powaznego rozważenia opcji leczenia w Czechach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja babcia też miała operację w Czachach, konkretnie w Lexum. Udało się na NFZ dzięki leczeniu transgranicznemu i pomocy krakowskiej Optegry. Tak było po prostu najszybciej, a operacja się udała i to najważniejsze.

----------


## Daria Markowska

> Potwierdzam, wybór leczenia w czechahc jets najlepszy. Moja historia z zaćmą jets długa. Po drasztycznym pogorszeniu widzenia i wiadomosci, ze to jest zaćma nieco sie załamałem. Wizja rocznego oczekiwania na zabieg też nie pomagał. W końu polecono mi wyjazd do czech (padło na One Day Clinic) i teraz myśle, że moje obawy były śmieszne. Zabieg usunięcia zacmy nie jest skomplikowany, okazuje się nawet ze nie musi byc drogi (placówka załatwiła mi refundację). Jezeli ktoś z was boryka się z podobnym probloemem, lub chce pomóc bliskiej osobie, to zachecam do powaznego rozważenia opcji leczenia w Czechach.



Zgadzam się z Tobą całkowicie. 

Miałam podobną sytuację – w przeciągu roku moja wada oraz sama jakość widzenia strasznie się pogorszyła. Mówiąc szczerze to wpadłam w panikę. Poszłam do okulisty i okazało się, że to zaćma.

W pierwszej kolejności chciałam zapisać się na NFZ. Jak się okazało musiałabym czekać dwa lata na zabieg. W tym czasie moja zaćma mogła by przejść do stanu bardzo złego. W Polsce prywatny zabieg kosztuje kilka tysięcy złotych, a na to nie było mnie w ogóle stać.

Załamana szukałam rozwiązania. Koleżanka z pracy powiedziała mi, że w Czechach są polskie kliniki, które o wiele taniej i szybciej wykonują zabieg leczenia zaćmy. Sama tam robiła i bardzo sobie chwaliła właśnie klinikę One Day Clinic.

Weszłam na ich stronę, wzięłam numer telefonu i zadzwoniłam. W tym samym tygodniu wyjechałam do Czech i miałam przeprowadzony zabieg. Koszt za jedną soczewkę to kilkaset złotych, ale jak się okazało (co trochę mnie zdziwiło) zabieg może zostać zrefundowany przez polski NFZ. 

Działa to na zasadzie jakiejś umowy transgranicznej – nie wiem dokładnie o co w tym wszystkim chodzi, ale ważne, że pieniądze zostały mi zwrócone.

Pozdrawiam i naprawdę polecam wszystkim zaznajomienie się z tematem leczenia zaćmy w Czechach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No lepiej dopłacić i wziąć wieloogniskowe. Mama miala operacje zacmy za granica w Czechach w Lexum, wyjazd byl na NFZ, pomagala zorganizowac go krakowska Optegra. NFZ finansuje jednak tylko podstawowa soczewke, w kraju tez tak jest, za lepsze trzeba dopłacić, ale warto.

----------


## MrHilary-Sklep

Tak czy inaczej podstawą jest znalezienie dobrego lekarza oraz kliniki który zajmie się akurat naszym przypadkiem oraz postawi diagnozę. Co do samych soczewek to akurat tym zajmujemy się na co dzień i chętnie pomożemy, doradzimy.

----------


## MariaMagdalena2

Zgadza się , podstawa to znalezienie dobrego lekarza, klinikę itd. Ja mimo tego,że mam 35 lat , już mam początki zaćmy. Może bym i nawet poczekała troche dłużej na ten zabieg, ale ta zaćma niestety przeszkadza mi w codziennym funkcjonowaniu. Głównie w pracy. Dlatego ja się zdecydowałam na zabieg usunięcia zaćmy w polskiej Optegrze ( za 1999 zł ). Tutaj przynajmniej będe mogła dopłacić do soczewki  premium, a czego nie mogłabym zrobić w ramach NFZ.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowaKomofkany

No tak, a wlasnie można w Optegrze dopłacić do soczewek premium. Ja robiłam ten zabieg w Wawie i jestem bardzo zadowolona z Optegry. Nie zawahałabym się drugi raz zdecydowac na ten zabieg!

----------


## Piulka

no wlasnie, moja babacia czeka na ten zabieg.A właściwie na wyjazd do Ostravy żeby tam zrobić. Jadę z nią jako osoba towarzyszcząca. Szczerze mówiac nie moge się doczekać bo już będzie dobrze widzieć i pozbędziemy się choroby!

----------


## Kolia589

Hej Piulka, ale to jedzie Twoja babcia jako pacjentka Optegry ? Jak to wygląda u Ciebie? Bo u mnie np babcia właśnie jedzie jako pacjentka Optegry, będzie rozliczana przez NFZ czyli nic nie płaci, nie wykłada ze swojej kieszeni. I na zabieg w Ostrawie czeka 14 dni.

----------


## Konsolida

no i uważam że to super jest opcja. Widać że Optegra potrafi zadbać o pacjenta, a to rozliczenie z nfz to jest super opcja!

----------


## Zbynio

Hej, jeśli chodzi o zaćmę to serdecznie polecam Ci klinikę One Day Clinic, w której zabieg miał mój dziadek i bardzo sobie chwali. Gdy usłyszeliśmy o czekaniu w kolejce na zabieg w Polsce 2 lata to się zmartwiłem i poszukałem info w Internecie i właśnie tak znalazłem tą klinikę. Zagwarantowali nam transport, nocleg oraz bardzo dobrą opieką medyczną. Dodatkowo można starać się o refundację kosztów leczenia z NFZ. Wszystko trwało zaledwie 3 tygodnie i po kłopocie. Teraz dziadek widzi bardzo dobrze. Polecam serdecznie i życzę zdrówka!

----------


## Rinna

no wlasnie ja jestem zadowolona z wyjazdu z Optegrą do Ostravy! zabieg bardzo dobrze prowadzony, sprawnie i bezboleśnie. a czeka się na niego max 2 tygodnie więc jak dla mnie to ultra szybko!

----------


## TeresaMaria

W dużej mierze zależy dużo od tego czy osoba kwalifikuje się na zabieg w ramach NFZ czy też nie. Jeśli masz ostrość widzenia lepszą niż 60 % to się nie kwalifikujesz i tyle. Wtedy zostaje tylko i wyłącznie zabieg prywatnie. Tak jak np w Optegrze gdzie jest zabieg za 1999 zł. I faktycznie jest możliwość dopłaty do soczewki np do torycznej.

----------


## VisionOpticExpress_pl

Dobór soczewek zawsze trzeba skonsultować ze specjalistą, szczególnie przy takiej wadzie wzroku. Natomiast ci do ich kupna, to spokojnie można zamawiać w dobrych salonach optycznych- internetowych. Akurat tym zajmujemy sie na co dzień i chętnie pomożemy, doradzimy.

----------


## Carly22

Ja miałam po prostu wszczepianą w optegrze soczewkę jednoogniskową i płaciłam 1999zł  :Wink:  jak dla mnie super klinika, świetni lekarze z bardzo profesjonalnym sprzętem

----------


## Pukka

Ja wlasnie zdecydowałam ze z moją mama pojadę do Ostrawy w Czechach na zabieg zaćmy. Jest spory wybor klinik i gdzie to można zrobić ale Optegra jakoś przekonała mnie i to że pomagają rozliczyć się z nfz. No a dzięki temu przynajmniej jest zwrot kosztów takiego zabiegu!

----------


## VisionOpticExpress_pl

Wizyta u okulisty może tutaj bardzo szybko rozwiać wątpliwości. Każdy przypadek jest mocno indywidualny w tej sprawie.

----------


## Salomea

Bardzo dobrą i nowoczesną kliniką w operowaniu zaćmy jest One Day Clinic w Ostrawie. Jest to polska klinika w Czechach, gdzie można operację refundować z polskiego NFZ. Moja babcia tam miała robioną operację.Osoby starsze mają duży komfort na miejscu bo personel mówi w języku polskim. W koszt operacji jest wliczony przejazd i nocleg.

----------


## Nasturia88

Soczewki dobiera sie w klinice  :Wink:  Np w Optegrze w Szczecinie jest tez lekarz, który oprócz laserowej korekcji wzroku równiez robi zabieg usuwania zaćmy.

----------


## Baletnica88

W Optegrze miałam bardzo fajny zabieg Clearvu- jak ja się cieszę, że jako 40-stka mogłam sobie pozwolic na zrzucenie okularów w tym wieku.

----------


## rysiek301

warto iść do innego lekarza jeszcze.

----------


## Nikita223

W Klinice Optegra właśnie jest wybór tych soczewek w sensie, ze mozna je chyba dokupic o ile pamiętam, jak tata miał zabieg. Poza tym lekarze na miejscu, cos się stanie, to zawsze można podejśc na wizytę kontrolną.

----------


## MariettaZ

O ile pamiętam to jest chyba soczewka toryczna ? jakos tak. U mnie była taka sytuacja, że syn miał zaćmę wrodzoną, którą na szczeście  wporę udało sie zdiagnozować i ją zoperować w klinice Dzięgielewska instytucie Oka w Warszawie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To jest wszczepiona soczewka, tak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hmm, to zależy. Ja byłam operowana w Klinice Okulistycznej w Przemyślu twojeoko.com/zabiegi-zacmy-cataracta/ i tam miałam możliwość wyboru soczewek wieloogniskowych (tzw. multifocal), one umożliwiają płynne widzenie od odległości bliskich (ok.30cm) do nieskończoności imitując widzenie zdrowego, młodego oka. Ja po konsultacji z lekarzem wybrałam Tenis Multifocal i wyszło super. Ogólnie klinikę polecam serdecznie, bardzo profesjonalni lekarze, świetna i rzeczowa pomoc.

----------


## Soniz

ja wlaśnie w Krakowie będę z moją mamą na zabiegu z zaćmy. SZczerze mówiac doskonale się przygotowała, była bardzo dobrze prowadzona przez lekarzy i dobrze się czuła, komfortowo. Wszystko sprawnie i bezpiecznie prowadzone

----------


## Olenna

tak, w Krakowie jest to doskonala klinika i sama szczerze ją plecam! bo warto i przede wszystkim dobrze się opiekują i operują!! ja jestem mega zadowolona!

----------


## telebimka

Przede wszystkim w Optegrze sa bardzo dobrzy lekarze. jest możliwość wboru soczewki o ile pamiętam za dodatkową opłata tam chyba było. No i w ogóle sam fakt, że jest sie operowanym w Polsce a nie gdzieś za granicą. A jak przyjdzie kontroli to co ? Bardzo podobna sytuacja była z powiększaniem piersi, jak kobiety jeździly za granicę tylko by bylo taniej.

----------


## Ennka

zresztą teraz i tak za bardzo nie ma jak jechać za granicę. Wiec trzeba na miejscu sobie radzić. i Akurat moim zdaneim Optegra jest doskonałym miejscem do leczenia wzroku bo jest bezpiecznie i lekarze są bardzo dokładni

----------


## Amelia4

też tak uważam - akurat Optegra we Wrocku doskonale leczy zaćmę. a do samego zabiegu doskonale przygotowują i moim zdaniem bez problemu można im zaufać!

----------


## łopianka

Moim zdaniem jazda na zabieg usuwania zaćmy za granice jest bez sensu. A tak np robią w Optegrze ma się zapewnioną opiekę równiez po zabiegu. Jak coś się by działo to zawsze można podjechac do kliniki.

----------


## Natasha389

> Moim zdaniem jazda na zabieg usuwania zaćmy za granice jest bez sensu. A tak np robią w Optegrze ma się zapewnioną opiekę równiez po zabiegu. Jak coś się by działo to zawsze można podjechac do kliniki.


Moja mama tutaj dopłacała do soczewki. Bo mogła tez mieć o ile pamiętam taką z NFZ. Ale tam chyba trzeba było mieć kwalifikacje wady przynajmniej w 60%. Miała prywatnie, a poza tym cena na tle innych klinik i tak była bardzo przystępna.

----------


## Osloo

wydaje mi się ze lepiej dopłacić i mieć dokładnie zrobione. i nie czekać także długo na zabieg. W Poznaniu też dobrze i dokładnie robią zabiegi na zaćmę, wiec myślę ze to kwestia wyboru miasta i Optegry

----------


## Alina54

Cierpiałam na zaćmę, ale wyleczyłam ten problem z rewelacyjnej klinice okulistycznej SPEKTRUM. Polecam ten ośrodek każdemu kto ma problemy ze wzrokiem.

----------


## Karla88

Są soczewki sferyczne , toryczne, przy zabiegu zaćmy. Tak przynajmniej jest w przypadku leczenia w Optegrze. Nie wiem jak sprawa wygląda w innych klinikach

----------


## Narteczka

> Są soczewki sferyczne , toryczne, przy zabiegu zaćmy. Tak przynajmniej jest w przypadku leczenia w Optegrze. Nie wiem jak sprawa wygląda w innych klinikach


Moja mama miała tutaj zabieg i powiem Ci, ze mega sie oplacało bo i cena była w porządku.

----------


## Sowa7778

> Moja mama miała tutaj zabieg i powiem Ci, ze mega sie oplacało bo i cena była w porządku.


A jaka soczewkę sobie dobrała ? I gdzie dokładnie w Optegrze miala zabieg ? Bo waśnie moja mama się wybiera na zabieg do Krakowa do optegry.

----------


## Narteczka

> A jaka soczewkę sobie dobrała ? I gdzie dokładnie w Optegrze miala zabieg ? Bo waśnie moja mama się wybiera na zabieg do Krakowa do optegry.


Moja mama dobrała sobie soczewkę toryczną. No taka jej pasowała  :Smile:

----------


## Sowa7778

Hej, dzięki Ci bardzo  :Wink:  Moja mama jest po zabiegu, ma sie bardzo dobrze. Najpierw miała jedno oko a za pól roku miała drugie operowane. Ona akurat dobrała sobie soczewkę toryczną za dodatkową opłata i jest bardzo zadowolona, Generalnie gdyby nie ten zabieg, to po prostu straciłaby calkiem wzrok.

----------


## Anda

a która Optegra? Bo ja jestem umówiona na zabieg w Katowicach. Bardzo mnie uspokoiła rozmowa kwalifikacyjna bo było rzeczowo i wszystko mi wytłumaczono! na prawdę byłam zadowolona z tej kliniki

----------


## Kalinka88

> a która Optegra? Bo ja jestem umówiona na zabieg w Katowicach. Bardzo mnie uspokoiła rozmowa kwalifikacyjna bo było rzeczowo i wszystko mi wytłumaczono! na prawdę byłam zadowolona z tej kliniki


tez bardzo polecam klinike w Katowicach  :Wink:  poza tym miałam mega dogodny dojazd, klinika mieści się zaraz niedaleko Silesia City Center.

----------


## Mannia

W Katowicach to ja znam wlaśnie Optegrę. Bardzo dobra i rzetelna klinika i doskonale się zajmują pacjentami! dla mnie to znakomite miejsce

----------


## Asia789

Zabieg zaćmy w Optegrze usuwają w rozsądnej cenie z tego co pamiętam. Mój dziadek miał tutaj usuwana zaćmę za niecałe 2000 zł.I generalnie była to jedna z najlepszych cen jeśli chodzi o kliniki.

----------


## Sirra

no tak tak myślę ze Optegra, ta w Katowicach także, jest dobrą kliniką. ja sama robiłam u nich korekcję wzroku i bardzo jestem zadowolona z opieki jaką tam miałam!

----------


## MalwinaF

Zaćmę najlepiej jest leczyć w renomowanym ośrodku okulistyki. Ja polecam SPEKTRUM we Wrocławiu. To najlepsza klinika okulistyczna w kraju.

----------


## Kungs888

Jeśli chodzi o o soczewki to wiem, że w Optegrze jest do wyboru soczewka toryczna i sferyczna, i jeszcze jakaś tylko już nie pamiętam  :Wink:

----------

